# Compulsory Rabies Vaccine



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

(I'm sure this has been covered before, but the search function doesn't seem to be working for the past few days so I thought I'd post anyway - if there's a thread someone else can find, links please!)

I'm moving with Edie from Scotland to California in September. My partner was offered a job there and it's just too good to turn down, even though neither of us are exactly thrilled about moving. One of the reasons we're worrying is that Edie has to get a rabies shot. There's just no way around it, she's got to have one or she might end up being "exported or destroyed" on arrival to the US.

I guess my question is, I've heard a lot of bad things about rabies shots. Is there anything I can do to minimize the chances of something bad happening and, what should I look for in terms of early symptoms of the vaccine having a bad effect on my Edie?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Quill said:


> (I'm sure this has been covered before, but the search function doesn't seem to be working for the past few days so I thought I'd post anyway - if there's a thread someone else can find, links please!)
> 
> I'm moving with Edie from Scotland to California in September. My partner was offered a job there and it's just too good to turn down, even though neither of us are exactly thrilled about moving. One of the reasons we're worrying is that Edie has to get a rabies shot. There's just no way around it, she's got to have one or she might end up being "exported or destroyed" on arrival to the US.
> 
> I guess my question is, I've heard a lot of bad things about rabies shots. Is there anything I can do to minimize the chances of something bad happening and, what should I look for in terms of early symptoms of the vaccine having a bad effect on my Edie?


Get one vaccine at a time wait a few weeks and if she needs another then get it. That way it does not overwhelm her system. Has she ever shown reactions? She might be a tad sore (at injection) and a little tired but look for not eating, non stop sleeping, or any strange behavior. All of us US dogs are required to get it yearly or every 3 years.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Quill said:


> (I'm sure this has been covered before, but the search function doesn't seem to be working for the past few days so I thought I'd post anyway - if there's a thread someone else can find, links please!)
> 
> I'm moving with Edie from Scotland to California in September. My partner was offered a job there and it's just too good to turn down, even though neither of us are exactly thrilled about moving. One of the reasons we're worrying is that Edie has to get a rabies shot. There's just no way around it, she's got to have one or she might end up being "exported or destroyed" on arrival to the US.
> 
> I guess my question is, I've heard a lot of bad things about rabies shots. Is there anything I can do to minimize the chances of something bad happening and, what should I look for in terms of early symptoms of the vaccine having a bad effect on my Edie?


Congrats on your partner new job.  

The thing is when you travel before doing anything you need to talk to your vet about USA rules. So you know ones arrived there. You have the right papers for him and they wont have to take him for a day or two. Some countries more Im not sure for USA. 

What i know is you not only need one rabies shot but two rabies shot. The one for 2012 and a new one for 2013. In travelling they alway ask to see both. Thats why its important to ask the vet about it. Because they will need his health certificate from your vet. 

Make sure to ask the vet if they have the 3 years vaccine. Just to keep you in the safe side. If you ever going to go back home for travel and back they wont ask you for another Rabies Vaccine cos you have on recored its 3 years. Well at least i hope they wont ask 

I give Chico and Lily both rabies Vaccine every year and there fine.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

This site has a list of reactions to look for right away, and some tips about what to know about the vaccine in general: Rabies Vaccination: 13 Ways to Vaccinate More Safely | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Generally, rabies shots are quite safe. If you want to help prevent any reaction, you can give Benadryl before hand (my vet injects it prior to the rabies vaccine). Also, do not give any other vaccines on the same day. 

It stinks to have to get rabies. But unfortunately there are still cases of rabies in the United States every year. The good news is that some states allow titers after the initial shots to show immunity. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

